# Pregnancy at 35 compared to pregnancy at 39???



## Lalexf

Did anyone find that their pregnancies were vastly different?

My 35 pregnancy was crazy with twins, preterm labor, hospital bedrest and eventually c-section delivery at 30+3. Then came 3 months of the NICU.

I am just wondering if anyone experienced similar and had a great pregnancy the second time around or does it typically mimic or get worse? 

TIA!!


----------



## Qmama79

Seems you were dealt a rough run the first time around. 
My first pregnancy felt like a breeze compared to this one. But this one isn't too bad either. 
I think the main message is...no pregnancy is alike! Good luck!


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Mine seem to get more harder each time but as you had twins that's a big factor for things to be that much tougher.


----------



## Left wonderin

First pg at 41 this one at 43 . Both pretty similar but less sick on this one ... And sleeping way better :)


----------



## Lalexf

Thanks ladies....I guess I'll just wait and see and hope for better!


----------



## jazzandru

My first at 35/36 and now I'm 38. No different really. My first I was tired as working a physical full time job. This time I'm tired because I'm keeping up with a 2 year old. Mind you I feel no older now than I did at 25!


----------



## tag74

My 1st was at 25, 2nd at 39 and expecting this one at 42....they seem harder with each one. Ugh!


----------



## Elisheva009

My first was at 34, second at 36/ 37 and my current one at 38 (will be 39 before the baby is born.)

My first pregnancy was by far the hardest, I was more tired with the second one but that was because I was waking up at night with my 2yo, I was no more tired during the pregnancy than I was before it. Second pregnancy was much much easier than the first though.

Third pregnancy, again I am more tired, but now I am waking up with 2 children and the youngest one who is still breastfeeding is going to bed late, getting up early and at least once, usually more in the night. Again, I am no more tired than I was before getting pregnant, the extra tiredness is from dealing with my 2 kids!


----------



## mrsmax

First at 36 this one at 39. Both tough with HG and bleeding bit the sickness is easing up earlier this one...


----------



## 6lilpigs

If its a singleton pregnancy then you should in general find it easier despite being older, I have just had our latest at 39 and found it no less or more difficult than the rest really :) Congratulations btw! Whens your 1st scan??


----------



## Lalexf

6lilpigs said:


> If its a singleton pregnancy then you should in general find it easier despite being older, I have just had our latest at 39 and found it no less or more difficult than the rest really :) Congratulations btw! Whens your 1st scan??

Hi there, I't been a crazy week. both my twins came down with RSV and my boy was hospitalized for 4 days. I am just getting back to a more normal schedule today.....

I had my u/s last Tuesday and there was no HB. I was 7+4.

My blood work:
HGC >10,000
P4 11.65
E2 338

the baby was measuring 6+5

My RE said that the yolk sac was larger than the baby and it appears that the baby may have already started to deteriorate. She said in her experience when the yolk sac was larger it typically indicated a chromosomal abnormality. However, she wants to do another u/s this coming Tuesday to double check for a HB before i discontinue meds. She said there was a possibility that the baby implanted late..

I have been nervous about this pg as my E2 and P4 levels have been low the entire time and now declining. My HCG slowed doubling time quite early to 116 hours or more around day 27.

I am not holding out much hope that this pregnancy will survive but I am very happy to be proven wrong. 

My blood work from Friday just 4 days after the u/s at 8+0 
HCG >10,000
P4 13.14
E2 318.4

I am on Progesterone suppositories twice a day since 3+4

We shall see what the future holds.


----------

